# Lineage/Pedigree Help?



## jenmpg (Aug 23, 2013)

Greetings everyone!

I've had my pup Rizzo for about four weeks, and am getting curious about her lineage. She is my first GSD, so I am not familiar with how to tell the difference between W. German/DDR/Czech/American dogs, etc. I wasn't really curious until the vet said her coloring looked American but her hindquarters looked German. I emailed the breeder and asked about her lineage, but have not heard back yet, so I thought I'd check here to see if anyone can provide some insight. Here are links to the pedigrees:

Sire (Dealer) Pedigree:
Stack The Deck

Dam (Ariat) Pedigree:
Ariat II

Thanks in advance for any expert help!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sire is west german show lines. Dam is a mix of american and german show lines.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sire is west german show lines. Dam is a mix of american and german show lines.


Sounds like your vet nailed it!


----------



## jenmpg (Aug 23, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sire is west german show lines. Dam is a mix of american and german show lines.


Wow, super fast response and very concise. THANK YOU! 

I feel better with the mystery solved!


----------



## jenmpg (Aug 23, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Sounds like your vet nailed it!


Yeah, he sure did, haha! I already thought he was awesome, and now I'm even more impressed! I'll have to let him know when we go back next week.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

You can tell a lot more about the dam's bloodlines when you look at a long pedigree on her.
5 generation long pedigree for Ariat II


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately there's a lot of "backyard" stuff in the dam's side of the pedigree. Doesn't mean she won't be a nice dog, though. Where did you get this puppy?


----------



## jenmpg (Aug 23, 2013)

I got her from a breeder in Branson, MO. This is the website: My New German Nursery

I chose this breeder because he was one of the only AKC-registered breeders that had puppies available and was close enough to me that I could pick her up in person (rather than having her shipped).

How can you tell that there is "backyard stuff" in the pedigree? I'm so confused by the pedigrees. The most I can decipher is that when the info is in German the dog must have been from Germany!

It sounds like you think the sire's lineage looks okay, though?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

jenmpg said:


> How can you tell that there is "backyard stuff" in the pedigree? I'm so confused by the pedigrees. The most I can decipher is that when the info is in German the dog must have been from Germany!


No titles and hip/elbow scores for generations. Just peoples pets being bred to other pets without much purpose other than being purebred.

Wow... your breeder uses and has a dog named Hitler on their site. That's a first...


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Freestep said:


> Unfortunately there's a lot of "backyard" stuff in the dam's side of the pedigree. Doesn't mean she won't be a nice dog, though. Where did you get this puppy?


How do you tell that looking at a pedigree? I was given a puppy and I looked up her parents pedigrees but have no idea how to tell that. I had to do a google search just to see what all the abbreviations meant.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

WendyV said:


> How do you tell that looking at a pedigree? I was given a puppy and I looked up her parents pedigrees but have no idea how to tell that. I had to do a google search just to see what all the abbreviations meant.


Start a new thread in the bloodlines section and post the pedigree. You'll get some feedback.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> *No titles and hip/elbow scores for generations. Just peoples pets being bred to other pets without much purpose other than being purebred.*
> 
> Wow... your breeder uses and has a dog named Hitler on their site. That's a first...


As a buyer, that would be my def of a byb as well.


----------



## jenmpg (Aug 23, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Wow... your breeder uses and has a dog named Hitler on their site. That's a first...


Yes, this is unfortunate. I did not see this on his site before I got her.

Re: the dogs with hips/elbows/titles -- it is typical, then, for people to always update these this pedigree website? It's not possible that the info was just not put in?

Forgive me; this is my first purebred dog of any kind. I'm starting to feel like an idiot, even though I thought I did due diligence (I was researching breeders for months, checking websites, doing visits, etc). How the heck is someone supposed to figure all of this out? And am I weird for wanting to get a dog "locally"? I use this term loosely because I drove nearly 3 hours one-way to pick her up.

In any event, I love my pup - she is the light of my life. She's loving, smart, and loyal. I dare say she's the smartest dog in her obedience class. Her only "fault" is that she seems kind of shy (but not fearful or aggressive - she's "cautiously curious"). I think she's just a skeptical introvert like me.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

jenmpg said:


> Re: the dogs with hips/elbows/titles -- it is typical, then, for people to always update these this pedigree website? It's not possible that the info was just not put in?


Very possible. It's all user based information, so if no one manually inputs the information, it's not going to be on there. Can't check for titles, but you can check the OFA website and search their database for health records. 




jenmpg said:


> Forgive me; this is my first purebred dog of any kind. I'm starting to feel like an idiot, even though I thought I did due diligence (I was researching breeders for months, checking websites, doing visits, etc). How the heck is someone supposed to figure all of this out? And am I weird for wanting to get a dog "locally"? I use this term loosely because I drove nearly 3 hours one-way to pick her up.
> 
> In any event, I love my pup - she is the light of my life. She's loving, smart, and loyal. I dare say she's the smartest dog in her obedience class. Her only "fault" is that she seems kind of shy (but not fearful or aggressive - she's "cautiously curious"). I think she's just a skeptical introvert like me.


Nothing to feel bad or stupid about. I'm sure you've got a great pup. 

It takes years and years of experience to be able to analyze a pedigree. Something only a select few on here are able to do and pretty much all of them are breeders. It's not something a novice can just do using Google.


----------



## alessandro (May 13, 2007)

the sire is not 100% WG Showline


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

on the sire....looked back through to 5th generation pedigree....in 4 there is one female with no background and her parents have typical BY registered names....

on the dam...first off, black and silver is a color used by alot of pet dog breeders...popular color but not ideal to standard of rich pigment....in five generations, I found 2 German bred dogs - Pallas Athene and Fleisherheim/Fiemereck - in the 3rd and 4th generation...the rest of the pedigree is registered names with no recognizable kennel affliations....

Studying pedigrees and attending events and breeding and participating in breed activities just makes people familiar with kennel names and being able to identify them in pedigrees....years of looking at pedigrees and dogs just enables some people to be able to do that...

I am sure you have a nice pup and hope she does well for you! She is over half European showlines. It sounds like you are happy with her and that is what matters!

Lee


----------

